# Poll - have you kept Sulawesi shrimp?



## a1Matt (14 Dec 2010)

I've yet to speak to anyone that has managed to sustain a Sulawesi shrimp colony for any decent length of time.

So I have created a simple poll and this thread to explore this further.

As well as the poll, if anyone has any successes to share, now is your time to shine... what species were they?  how readily do they breed? Do you maintain specific water parameters? all that kind of info appreciated


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Dec 2010)

I have kept Cardinals successfully for about a year before, they were on a 60cm tank with ADA substrate. I did not measure parameters but Sulawesi shrimp like high PH levels, they also like temps of 26-27C. Didn't have any success breeding them.

I tried them (Cardinals & Harlequins) again recently in a nano, and I would not recommend this, parameters changed so much at water changes that every time I did one, it wiped a few of them, Cardinals lasted around 2-3 months, Harlequins just over a month.

I would say minimum tank size to be 60cm, I have seen a few members in the Portuguese fish keeping community breeding Cardinals, there was success also with another species but can't recall the name now. Can give you some links (in Portuguese) if you like


----------



## a1Matt (14 Dec 2010)

Links would be good, Obrigado Paulo 

I am glad you mentioned specific species.  I expect if we get enough feedback we will see common themes with certain species doing well. Anecdotally, I've heard that blue leg posos (Caridina caerulea) are fairly easy once established.


----------



## Zerocon (19 Jun 2011)

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Kesgrave-Tropi ... 34.c0.m322


----------



## Bungy (3 May 2012)

Really interested in getting this thread started again.
Im in a position to import 200 mixed Cardinals and Harlequins at a fantastic price.  I need to be sure of the correct params and having researched for some time im confident of being able to achieve this - especially in my naturally hard water down here in Portsmouth.  It would be great to hear from others whom have been tempted by these absolutely stunning creatures and managed to sustain a colony.   In addition, can anyone give me any idea of what they are being sold for in the UK currently - very difficult to get hold of and thus far the Cardinals and Harlequins seem to be going for £20-£40 EACH.   I would be able to do these at approx £10 each or better depending upon mortality rates during shipment and acclimatisation.    Any interest anyone?

Bungy


----------



## spyder (3 May 2012)

I think it is the cardinals (red with bluey/white dots) I've seen in a LFS in the past around £8 each.

I struggle with cherries so these are out for me.


----------



## basil (4 May 2012)

Bungy said:
			
		

> Really interested in getting this thread started again.
> Im in a position to import 200 mixed Cardinals and Harlequins at a fantastic price.  I need to be sure of the correct params and having researched for some time im confident of being able to achieve this - especially in my naturally hard water down here in Portsmouth.  It would be great to hear from others whom have been tempted by these absolutely stunning creatures and managed to sustain a colony.   In addition, can anyone give me any idea of what they are being sold for in the UK currently - very difficult to get hold of and thus far the Cardinals and Harlequins seem to be going for £20-£40 EACH.   I would be able to do these at approx £10 each or better depending upon mortality rates during shipment and acclimatisation.    Any interest anyone?
> 
> Bungy



Got to be worth a go Bungy! Despite loads of natural / chemical adjusters available, I'm a great believer in having much better success with shrimp, the less you have to do to your tap water!! I have soft, slightly acidic, gh 4-5, kh 1 so whilst great for crs/cbs i wouldn't want to make the stable pH changes needed to give these a go.

Nice idea though and I'm sure you'll get some interest. Probably worth its own thread to better guage interest??!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 May 2012)

I got 2 months out of mine, this was with re mineralised RO water, Ph6.8, Gh 8. I won't be doing it again. I got mine from my local MA, they do some ace shrimp, they were £8 each.


----------



## Radik (4 May 2012)

Sulawesi are ok when you get tank bred shrimp.. it is 100% guaranteed from any LFS they are not OK (import) and destined to die in your tank soon unless your water is exact match to their liking.


----------



## Viv (4 May 2012)

Those cardinals are stunning shrimp and I would love to try keeping them. My water is naturally hard and alkaline too, and a high temperature is an easy matter to sort out. Not sure how many I could get at the price though! Maybe only 4 or 5 so I'm not sure it would be feasible?

Viv


----------

